# AKC rep



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. It’s wonderful that you are doing this to help encourage the sport of conformation.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

That is so wonderful Johanna!! So glad that it was a pleasant experience and congratulations!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Johanna that is wonderful! I am not surprised that you passed (with flying colors galore). Junior showmanship is so important to the future of dog sports. I wish more people would think about having their children try it. I have only known three junior handlers in the ten year's I've been involved in dog sports. Two who only did agility and one who showed a CKCS that his mom bred in conformation (Ch I believe), obedience (CD), rally (RAE) and agility (MACh). He has been in the agility finals at Westminster. We need more like him.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Great glad for you


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! I think they are lucky to have you!!!!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks, folks, for the nice words. I'm looking forward to judging JS - we need to encourage youngsters to participate in the sport if we expect the sport to continue. I spoke with professional handler Clint Livingston at the Pueblo show - when he was a boy I judged him on several occasions - he was outstanding as a junior and he is an excellent handler.


If you are wondering about the previous statement, I was an AKC judge for a number of years but resigned my license when family issues and job issues took over my life. I don't think I'll be able to resurrect my license to judge breeds since I was not active at all for about 20 years, so junior showmanship is all I applied for.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations ! That will be so much fun for you !


----------

